# First Longbeard



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, last year was my first year turkey hunting and I managed to call in several jakes during the third week of the season. I managed to harvest one of those jakes and I have been beyond hopelessly hooked since! I learned a lot last year and have spent a great amount of time researching and watching videos. I have nearly mastered mouth calls and a slate after driving my girlfriend mad during the past few months. I have also spent a lot of time scouting and acquiring private land to hunt around my place in Morgan county.
On this particular hunt, I had my Dad along for his first real turkey hunt in 35 years! Last year was kind of a joke, even I can admit my attempts were laughable at best, so we don't count that one!
Our hunt began in an old pasture where three toms were heard gobbling Sunday morning. We got into our setup a little late this morning, but fortunately, the wind died down for the first hour of light! I quickly set up the decoys and sat down with Dad in an old horse shelter in the pasture. I crow called a couple of times and was quickly answered by a big gobbler both times. I figured he had flown down already, so I gave a few soft yelps on the slate, which the gobbler quickly answered. I hurried to put down the slate call and slipped in the diaphragm then gave a few more soft yelps. All of a sudden, a hen came running in to the decoys from out of the treeline then quickly continued on her way. Just as she disappeared to my right, the gobbler came in, hot on her heels. He hardly slowed down for the decoys until he stopped 30 yards to my right to do a little strutting. Unfortunately for Dad, the big gobbler didn't know whether to follow his hen or go meet the new girls! He had already worked down an angle out of range from Dad and I figured he would keep following the hen, so I took him! I felt bad for a moment because I really wanted to see my Dad harvest this bird, but he agreed that I had done the right thing. This is my first longbeard and weighed 19lbs, 1" spurs, and a 9.5" beard. I couldn't be happier! 
Dad was only able to hunt today, but hopefully we'll have another weekend to meet up before the season's end. [URL="[IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac96/boatmastercam/2012Turkeypics005-1.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not much of a turkey hunter but congradulations, I like success at anything and for everyone.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! That's what it's all about right there... The memories!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice, congrats on the longbeard.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job guys. Congrats on your first tom


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

great kill way to put them birds down


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice bird congrats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mastercatman,
Congradulations on your first turkey! 
Hopefully, your Dad will score a nice tom too.

I shot my first longbeard, this morning. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a fine bird!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats to you. Shot my first one this morning too. Nice bird you took.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Great story and an awesome bird.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the turkey buddy , but really though you can can tell us the truth. I know your dad shot it and felt bad enough to let you pose for the pic .


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great job!! I would say dad is as pumped as if it was his turkey that was harvested.


----------

